# ξεφτέρι = sparrowhawk | (μτφ.) ace, past master, expert | (πληθ.) hexapteryga



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

Υπάρχει ένα μικρό μπέρδεμα στα λεξικά σε σχέση με την ταυτότητα του _*ξεφτεριού*_. Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρει καν ότι είναι γεράκι.

*ξεφτέρι το* : (οικ.) άνθρωπος εξαιρετικά ικανός και γρήγορος σε κτ.: _Eίναι ξεφτέρι στα μαθηματικά. Tον έκανα ξεφτέρι_. [μσν. _ξεφτέρι < ξεπτέριον_ (ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [pt > ft], αποφυγή της χασμ. και αποβ. τελικού συμφ.) < _εξυπτέριν, εξυπτέριον_ < ελνστ. _ὀξυπτέριον_ (παρετυμ. _εξ- πτερ(ό) -ιον_) υποκορ. του ελνστ. _ὀξύπτερος_ ‘με γρήγορα φτερά’]​
Το ΛΝΕΓ και το λεξικό του Παπύρου λένε ότι είναι το ίδιο με το _κιρκινέζι_ (lesser kestrel & (common) kestrel ή rock kestrel, _Falco naumanni_ & _Falco tinnunculus_). 

Η εγκυκλοπαίδεια, ωστόσο, το διορθώνει και λέει ότι το ξεφτέρι είναι το _Accipiter nisus_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Sparrowhawk





Το σωστό (_*sparrowhawk*_) δίνει το Ε-Α του Ρίζου, ενώ ο Κοραής περιέχει μόνο τη μεταφορική σημασία:
*sharp as a tack, expert at*: _Είναι ξεφτέρι στα μαστορέματα. = He's expert at fixing things._
Από άλλα λεξικά: _*ace, past master*_ κ.ά.

_Ξεφτέρια_ λένε και τα *εξαπτέρυγα*:
_Ήταν μαζί και τ’ αγόρια με τα φανάρια και τα ξεφτέρια, ντυμένα με τ’ άσπρα άμφια, ζωσμένα σταυρωτά με το κόκκινο ωμοφόρι.
_(Από το μυθιστόρημα _Η Παναγιά η Γοργόνα_ του Μυριβήλη.)

Παλιότερα θεωρούσαν ότι το ξεφτέρι μπορεί να προέρχεται από το λατινικό _accipiter_, αλλά πλέον υπερισχύει η άποψη ότι είναι από το ελληνιστικό _οξύπτερον_ (=γρήγορο στα φτερά). Γράφει στο ΕΛΝΕΓ (δεν πολυτόνισα):

Η κοινότατη νεοελληνική λέξη_ *ξεφτέρι*_ «έξυπνος» (που και σήμερα αναφέρεται κυριολεκτικά σε είδος αρπακτικού πουλιού) ανάγεται στο αρχ. επίθετο _όξύπτερος_ (_οξύς_ +_ πτερόν),_ το οποίο δήλωνε πουλί «που έχει οξείες πτέρυγες», δηλαδή πετάει γρήγορα. Η συσχέτιση τού πουλιού που πετάει γρήγορα με αυτόν που αποφεύγει τις παγίδες φαίνεται σε χαρακτηριστικό κείμενο τού Ψευδομακαρίου, όπου παρομοιάζεται ο άνθρωπος που αποφεύγει τις παγίδες τού διαβόλου με «οξύπτερο» πτηνό:_ τά οξύπτερα των ορνέων κούφω τω πτερώ χρώμενα επάνω γίνονται των παγίδων καταγελώντα της επιβουλής των θηρευόντων_ (δηλ. τα «οξύπτερα» πουλιά με τα ελαφριά φτερά τους πετούν πάνω από τις παγίδες και γελοιοποιούν τα σχέδια αυτών που τα κυνηγούν). Αργότερα η λέξη ουσιαστικοποιήθηκε. Έτσι, στην_ Επιστολή τού Βαρνάβα_ (1ος /2ος αι.), καθώς και στον Κλήμεντα τον Αλεξανδρέα, αναφέρεται ότι ο Μωυσής έδωσε την εντολή «ού_ φάγεσθε χοίρον ούτε αετόν ούτε όξύπτερον»._ Φαίνεται ότι η σημασία της εξειδικεύτηκε σε είδος αρπακτικού γερακιού και από φράσεις όπως _οξυπτέριον_ _γεράκι_ έμεινε το_ οξυπτέριον_ ως «γεράκι» με παράλειψη τού ουσιαστικού. Ας σημειωθεί ότι ο τύπος _ξυφτέρι(ν)_ απαντά και σήμερα στην ποντιακή διάλεκτο.
Ο συσχετισμός τού γρήγορου πουλιού με την εξυπνάδα (ίσως αρχικά λόγω τού ότι το γρήγορο πουλί αποφεύγει τις παγίδες ή τις βολές τού κυνηγός άρα φαίνεται εξυπνότερο) αποτυπώνεται και στη σύγχρονη μεταφορική σημασία τής λέξης _*αετός*_ για έξυπνο άνθρωπο. Επίσης, χρησιμοποιούμε για έξυπνο άνθρωπο τις λέξεις _*ξυπνοπούλι*_ και _*τσίφτης*_ (Σnickel: να προσθέσω και το _*σαΐνι*_), ενώ άλλα πτηνά έχουν συσχετιστεί μεταφορικά με την ανοησία (πβ. _κουττός < κόττος_ «πετεινός», _κοκορόμυαλος_, _κουττορνίθι, όρνιο, μπούφος_ κ.ά.). Χαρακτηριστική είναι επίσης η παροιμία «το έξυπνο πουλί από τη μύτη πιάνεται».
Τέλος, λιγότερο πιθανός φαίνεται ο συσχετισμός με το λατινικό _accipiter_ «γεράκι», που απαντά και στη σύγχρονη επιστημονική ονομασία τού πτηνού (λατ. _Accipiter nisus_), αλλά χωρίς ετυμολογική σύνδεση.​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2010)

Και το trivia του νήματος: Sparrowhawk λέγεται ο Ged, ο ήρωας του Earthsea Quartet. Στα ελληνικά πώς να τον έχουν μεταφράσει, άραγε;


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2010)

This was Duny's first step on the way he was to follow all his life, the way of magery, the way that led him at last to hunt a shadow over land and sea to the lightless coasts of death's kingdom. But in those first steps along the way, it seemed a broad, bright road.

_When he found that the wild falcons stooped down to him from the wind when he summoned them by name, lighting with a thunder of wings on his wrist like the hunting-birds of a prince, then he hungered to know more such names and came to his aunt begging to learn the name of the *sparrowhawk* and the osprey and the eagle. To earn the words of power he did all the witch asked of him and learned of her all she taught, though not all of it was pleasant to do or know. _
Earthsea​ 
Το ελληνικό δεν το βρήκα, θα αναπαύεται μέσα σε κάποια κούτα.​


----------

